# Most brutal Muay Thai fight ever!



## Omar B (Nov 9, 2010)

Title says it all.  You will laugh, cry, cringe, be glad it's over ... then watch it again.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 9, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Title says it all. You will laugh, cry, cringe, be glad it's over ... then watch it again.


Looks like they were saved by the bell, everyone that is.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 9, 2010)

I gotta ask, where's the dude with the grenades when you need him?


----------

